# Why did i not noticed this forum before!!!



## JonasKoch (Aug 20, 2018)

Hi there, my name is Jonas!

I am a "composer" based in the middle of Germany, but first of all i want to say thanks to @Nils Neumann who made me aware of this forum!

For several years now I have been producing some sound tracks for short films, documentary films and so on. See some of them on my website www.jonas-koch.com

I am constantly expanding my setup and looking forward to discuss whats the best stuff to invest in!


----------



## Jaap (Aug 20, 2018)

It's never too late  Welcome Jonas!


----------



## Parsifal666 (Aug 20, 2018)

Wilkommen! Great to have you!


----------



## JonasKoch (Aug 20, 2018)

Jaap said:


> It's never too late  Welcome Jonas!



Man i just listend to the music on your website. Extraordinary good stuff!


----------



## Jaap (Aug 20, 2018)

JonasKoch said:


> Man i just listend to the music on your website. Extraordinary good stuff!



Oh thank you! Also enjoyed your showreel, got some nice things in there and some neat sound design


----------



## Nils Neumann (Aug 20, 2018)

Welcome on the forum Jonas


----------



## starise (Aug 21, 2018)

Welcome!


----------

